
SoftBank's Yahoo Japan and LINE are merging to fend off US tech giants - Lammy
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/18/tech/softbank-yahoo-line-merger/index.html
======
Lammy
Mods: The article title styles it as "Line", but LINE style it as "LINE", so I
went with that instead :)

